
A “joke” in the glibc manual - Tomte
https://lwn.net/SubscriberLink/770966/bbbbcee062e7e5a7/
======
nemodmarg
One thing I hate more than jokes in code, is people trying to remove
"problematic" jokes/terminology from a project they have never contributed to.

~~~
zimpenfish
But since the people contributing to the project are presumably the people
adding the "problematic" jokes/terminology to the project, who then do you
propose should try to remove them if you bar people who haven't contributed?

~~~
nemodmarg
Realistically what would be the percentage of total potential contributors
that you are barring from contributing? Nobody can't say for sure, but my
guess it is probably a single digit number. Even if you fix that someone else
will be offended from another thing. When you try to enforce cleansing the
community it is more likely to lose existing contributors that put that jokes
in. People should be told if their behaviour is not optional in order to
improve, but don't go stir up pointless drama in which you have no personal
involvement with.

------
coldtea
The main joke is the people complaining.

